

Macpaint for the web written in Erlang & Erlyweb - vikram
http://vimagi.com

======
nickb
What a giant letdown! Not only did this POS app force me to register, the UI
looks NOHTING, and I mean NOTHING like Macpaint! It's made in Flash and has
ONE TOOL! have you ever seen Macpaint?

------
dbrush
Great, another competitor...

